# River fishing equipment



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

What do you guys use to fish in the small streams and rivers?

Size of rod/action, type of reel, weights of line?

I am mostly a bass fisherman but I think the gear I use on the big river and lakes is overkill for the streams. I hate fishing with spin cast reels but is there a bait cast setup you can use to fish lightweight baits like rooster tails and grubs? 

It seems like any time I try to fish a spin cast with something like a rooster tail the blade will never spin and my lines gets curly. Any types or tricks for fishing that type of lure? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Pick up a ultra light or light spinning reel with a ultra light rod to match. Depending on how small the stream is you might want to go as short as 5 foot if you will be casting in tight spaces. If you have some room to cast I like to use a ultra light 7 foot rod which gives great casting distance with light lures. For line I really like the new "super braids" in 6-10 pound test (usually 8 pound for me) they offer excellent castability (may not be a word!) and zero stretch so you can really feel the bait working and it helps make small fish feel bigger.

For Rooster tails try putting a small swivel a foot or so above the lure to help with line twist. I have always had issues with Rooster tails not spinning properly. I preffer to use either Blue Fox Vibrax or Panther Martin in-line sinners. They always spin and I don't get as much line twist with them. But the swivel above the lure can always help too.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

For small streams/creeks I have a 5' ultra light st.croix premier with a little pflueger president 6920, with 4lb mono. I absolutely love it, especially when you hook a little smallie or rock bass. 

For small rivers I have a 6'6" med st.croix premier with a shimano sahara 3000 size with 12lb mono. Such a good action on the rod and smooth drag on the reel, makes life easier when you run across something a little bigger than your target species, while still allowing you to enjoy the fight of river smallies.

For small baits its just best to get used to a spinning setup in my opinion.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I usually take out my okuma spinning combo with 7' rod or another okuma spinning real i have pair with a 6'6" whuppin stick ..both medium action... And feel good but not as fun as a little dock demon i sometimes strap to my back for when the rockbass are hitting hard... Both poles are my normal bass poles so i run 12lb test usually.. I haven't had much issues with line twist on rooster tails when i have a swivel attached... A go to lure i use for rivers is a 1/4oz Joe fly usually the one with the bright multi colored blade.. Rockbass love em! Big joshy swimbaits and gulp minnows on a 1/8oz jig head spinner has slayed more smallies i can count. ... And if ur not getting roosters to spin right i found a quick jerk or short fast reel once it hits water will get it spinning then u can slow it down and it will still stay spinning 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I love my 6' ultralight spinning rod with a moderate-fast action..a little stiffer that most ultralights. It'll handle most smaller lures and makes even smaller fish fun while being able to tackle a larger fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

My choice last year was a 5'6" Light abu Garcia cardinal rod with a Mitchell avocet II ultra light reel. I used 14lb test power pro for this, but in retrospect that is overkill and can be too strong at times when you need to break it off. 

This year I have a 5'6" pflueger president light combo. I haven't gotten to use it yet, but I definitely like this size rod for the streams. I've always used medium power rods, so when I checked out an ultra light I just didnt feel comfortable with it, so I went with the light.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

I am loving my 6'6" BPS Bionic Blade w/ a Pflueger President Spinner. Have already hit the century mark in catches in a months time with it.



yakfish said:


> \ But the swivel above the lure can always help too.


.....That's the ticket right there. I have never had line twist or poor lure performance when I connect the lure to the swivel.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i got a 6'6'' stampede from bass pro shops.. it what i caught my smallie on


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone. I need to work on my casting skills with the spin cast reels, no accuracy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I would just use whatever that House guy uses, he's amazing!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BadMeat said:


> What do you guys use to fish in the small streams and rivers?
> 
> Size of rod/action, type of reel, weights of line?
> 
> I am mostly a bass fisherman but I think the gear I use on the big river and lakes is overkill for the streams. I hate fishing with spin cast reels but is there a bait cast setup you can use to fish lightweight baits like rooster tails and grubs?


Last three trips on the river I brought 3 rods with me all were baitcasters. I'm throwing jerkbaits, spinnerbaits and 1/8 ounce plastics and heavier. Lures under 1/8 ounce will not excel with baitcasters though. 

Spinning gear is really what u need for your given presentations. I believe Berkley came out with a new spinning line that's suppose to reduce line twist. It be worth a shot!! I believe it's "nano line" ????? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> I would just use whatever that House guy uses, he's amazing!


Yes, "The Big Fish Special" he uses custom made rods that he hand carved from river drift wood using only a single finely honed 5/0 hook and braids his own line from the silk of a female brown recluse's spider web. Follow his ways and the mysteries of the water will be revealed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

Lmao, now that guy is serious!




SMBHooker said:


> Yes, "The Big Fish Special" he uses custom made rods that he hand carved from river drift wood using only a single finely honed 5/0 hook and braids his own line from the silk of a female brown recluse's spider web. Follow his ways and the mysteries of the water will be revealed.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

BadMeat said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I need to work on my casting skills with the spin cast reels, no accuracy!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I got down a mean side cast with my spincast reels last year i was sketchy at first but by fall i could hit within a couple feet of my target 90% of the time and in tight areas i drop about a foot of line out hold the rod to the side and use my wrist to flick the rod tip in a quick circle causing the lure to do a fast loop.. Once u get the release of the line down you can easily get a hard controlled cast and easily 20-30yards distance if not more. In the yak i found this is my cast of choice i can keep it within 5 ft off the water and skip it under low limbs. If you haven't tried that id suggest getting it down in a open area before casting towards cover tho.. Releasing the line just a half second too late can result in more trees caught then bass. If you want a real challenge try a bait caster! i can cast smooth all day in the yard hit the water tho and well id shame a sailor. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Yes, "The Big Fish Special" he uses custom made rods that he hand carved from river drift wood using only a single finely honed 5/0 hook and braids his own line from the silk of a female brown recluse's spider web. Follow his ways and the mysteries of the water will be revealed.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


LOL. That is great.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

I throw from mostly baitcasters on med-light and med rods. The trick to baitcasters is go broke or go home, you really get what you pay for. I wouldn't spend less then 100-125ish on a BC. 

If I'm gonna fling some dingy stuff and target smaller fish, I throw from some spinning ultralight setups I have.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just picked up another river rod today. I got a 7ft lite action Shakespeare Micro Graphite rod. This is my second one like it. The other one I have had for about 5 years and was very happy with it until I stepped on it in my garage and busted it!. It was the 5' 6" ultra lite model. I will be using it with a Shimano Sahara reel that is spooled with 8 pound test Power Pro Super 8 Slick line. This setup will cast a mile! 
I have been mostly fishing with a 7ft Gander Mountain Guide series rod that I bought last year. The tip fell off the first day I used it. I replaced the tip but the blank ended up breaking off a cuple times over the last year. I ended up loosing about 8 inches off the rod tip. I like the sensitivity of the rod but when I found this new rod for only $17.00 I had to get it for a replacement.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I use a G-Loomis GL2 Jig and Worm spinning rod if I'm carrying one rod. I use a Shimano Ci4 spooled with 5 lb floro. It's a super lightweight setup for wade fishing and very sensitive. If you're concerned about accuracy this rod casts like a sniper rifle because the action is very fast. The rod I have is medium power and rated for lures 1/8 to 3/8 oz.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I use an 8'0" ultralight crappie combo loaded with 4lb test (mostly for jigs to get more distance and better feel for the lure). I think it's great and you really can't beat the price at $45 bucks. 

For cranks and shadraps, as well as dropshotting i carry a slightly heavier (ML actioN) rod (also a cabela's combo - fish ealge ii tournament ii/proguide) loaded with 8lb. it's a little shorter so i can maneuver better in brush, 6'0." I also think it's great value for money at onlly $60.

I just need a MH action rod, i'm thinkin' maybe a 7'0" with a paired pflueger baitcaster and a heavy 11' surf combo I should have about all my bases covered for any water I can encounter


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

SamiFish said:


> I use an 8'0" ultralight crappie combo loaded with 4lb test (mostly for jigs to get more distance and better feel for the lure). I think it's great and you really can't beat the price at $45 bucks.
> 
> For cranks and shadraps, as well as dropshotting i carry a slightly heavier (ML actioN) rod (also a cabela's combo - fish ealge ii tournament ii/proguide) loaded with 8lb. it's a little shorter so i can maneuver better in brush, 6'0." I also think it's great value for money at onlly $60.
> 
> I just need a MH action rod, i'm thinkin' maybe a 7'0" with a paired pflueger baitcaster and a heavy 11' surf combo I should have about all my bases covered for any water I can encounter


The BPS extreme and Abu Garcia vandetta casting rods have worked well for me. You might check out those for your BC setup. As far as bait casters I don't think you can go wrong with quantum ones. Unfortunately, I wouldn't skimp on the reel. You get what you pay for with BCs. The smokes are great if you want to put out the money for them. 

The KVD signature series is great, if you keep an eye out you can find good deals on them as Basspro. I got my last one (a 130 dollar BC) with a quantum accurist M/fast action 7' on sale (a 60 dollar rod) on sale at basspro for 100 bucks!


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

montagc said:


> What kind of BC you using? I can't seem to cast anything under that size with mine. A 1/4 oz jighead and plastic is about as small as I can go, and distance is not impressive.


How expensive is the BC? Like I said further up, you really get what you pay for with them. Cheap BCs I've bought have had horrible cast distance, and I feel are constantly back lashing on me. 

On my nice BCs I can throw 1/8 rooster tails for what seems like forever. Also make sure you have the right rod for the job. If you are trying to throw light tackle get a nice 7'+ rod in med-light or even light with fast action. I don't think you really need microguides for BCs, so far in my experience they really don't add much to a BCs cast difference. Spinning gear though, they seem to help.


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

I fish pure ultralight only...
First question that noone has asked so i guess i will..
What is your budget for a rod and reel setup???
This will determine what might be good or not so good for you of course...
On a cheaper end of things, I prefer the Pflueger President reel as far as reels go...
Are you wanting to use 4 lb test line? 2 lb test line? or much heavier?
Rod lengths do matter, a longer rod will give you greater distance and will help fight bigger fish much easier, however longer rods will not really help with close quarters type of fishing in some creeks....
I myself only ultralight fish, So i personally use a 7 foot 1 piece rod with 3.1 lb mono line spooled on my reel...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

montagc said:


> What kind of BC you using? I can't seem to cast anything under that size with mine. A 1/4 oz jighead and plastic is about as small as I can go, and distance is not impressive.


I have several but the Lew's Tournament Pro 7:1.1 seems to do really well with the 1/8 ounce weight lures. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

yakfish said:


> For Rooster tails try putting a small swivel a foot or so above the lure to help with line twist. I have always had issues with Rooster tails not spinning properly. I preffer to use either Blue Fox Vibrax or Panther Martin in-line sinners. They always spin and I don't get as much line twist with them. But the swivel above the lure can always help too.


If you take a pair of pliers and right at the line tie bend a bit of an angle so the line tie is at a 30 degree or so angle from the shaft inline spinners work the same but wont twist your line all up.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> If you take a pair of pliers and right at the line tie bend a bit of an angle so the line tie is at a 30 degree or so angle from the shaft inline spinners work the same but wont twist your line all up.


You are speaking of bending the tip of the lure where you thread the line/swivel, correct?


----------

